# Udruga RODA > Komentari na tekstove s portala >  Dominikova prica na portalu

## Fortuna

draga zeljka, upravo sam procitala dugoocekivanu pricu o dominiku i vasoj borbi.
 tako sam ponosna na tebe da ti ne mogu ricima opisat i drago mi je sta sam bila uz tebe dok se sve ovo dogadalo. 
 dominik je pravi mali borac.... ma sta mali? velikiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii.
 hvala ti  sta si svoje iskustvo  i borbu za dominikov zivot podjelila sa nama. poljubi ga  u oba ta prkrasna obrascica. divna si  :D

----------


## Ancica

I od mene hvala  :Smile: 

Bas sam procitala i mislila otvoriti temu ali me Fortuna preduhitrila :D

Predivna prica hrabrosti, vjere i ustrajanosti i Dominika i njegove obitelji.

Zelim vam sve najbolje.

----------


## Natasa30

Stvarno predivna prica.  :Smile:  Svi ste pravi borci a pogotovo Dominik.

Zelim vam svima puno zdravlja i srece u buducnosti i hvala sto si sve to podijela s nama.

moram priznati da sam se rasplakala citajuci sve.

----------


## marta

Predivna prica o vjeri i hrabrosti. 
Zelim vam svako dobro i puno zdravlja.  :D

----------


## ninochka

nemam riječi! stvarno prekrasna i dirljiva priča s još ljepšim završetkom. pusa cijeloj hrabroj obitelji (tu sad ide smajlić sa srcem)   :Smile:

----------


## emily

Dragi roditelji, divim vam se, i zelim vam svima zajedno puno zdravlja i srece
Prica me je ganula i rasplakala, a najvaznije je da je sretno zavrsila. Dominik je prekrasan  :Smile:

----------


## zvucko

Kao prvo zahvaljujem Evi što je Dominikova priča dospjela na portal onakva kakvu sam je napisala.Beskrajno hvala i svima Vama koji ste nas bodrili i podržavali u ovoj našoj,nadam se posljednjoj velikoj borbi za mali Dominikov život.Nadam se da se nitko neće naljutiti ako posebno zahvalim Fortuni koja je sve ovo vrijeme bila uz mene i bila mi velika snaga ,i koja nas još uvijek vjerno prati.Hvala Vam na lijepim komentarima na Dominikovu priču.Napisala sam je jer sam željela da sve mame,i one koje to još nisu,a bit će, znaju da nikada nesmiju odustati.Čak i onda kad sve izgleda jako crno i mračno postoji jedna svjetla točka koju treba slijediti,hrabro i ustrajno.Nikada ne smijete odustati,čak ni onda kad ste gotovo sigurni da nema izlaza,vjerujte mi,on postoji,ali samo ga Vi možete naći,a zato morate imati dovoljno snage i hrabrosti.Sve ovo vrijeme budila sam se jutrima,započinjući dan moleći Gospodina da mi da dovoljno snage da ostanem jaka i hrabra i da mogu pomoći našem Dominiku.I dao mi je snage i daje mi je još uvijek.Željela bih da znate,drage mame i one koje će te to tek postati,da Vas vaše dijete treba,baš vas,i kada je potpuno zdravo,a pogotovo bolesno.I zato Vas molim ne posustajte nikada,ne gubite snagu,ne klonite duhom,jer ako Vi "puknete" puklo je sve,sve se srušilo i otišlo u nepovrat!!!MI SMO MAJKE I NAŠI MALI ANĐELI TREBAJU BAŠ NAS,BUDIMO UZ NJIH UVIJEK,I KADA SE SMIJU I KADA SU TUŽNI,I KADA SU ZDRAVI I VESELI I KADA SU BOLESNI,NE POSUSTAJMO ZBOG NJIH,MI SMO NJIHOVA SNAGA I AKO MI POSUSTANEMO I ONI SE LOME - SJETITE SE TOGA KAD VAM JE NAJTEŽE I VJERUJTE MI SKUPIT ĆETE SNAGE ZA DALJE.

----------


## NewAge

još jednom hvala na vašoj životnoj priči   :Smile:

----------


## dijanam

Jako mi je drago da je poziv za pomoc "jednom" Dominiku sada postao konkretna zivotna prica koja moze biti sutra i moja ili bilo cija. 
Nastojat cu to uvijek imati na umu kad cujem neki drugi poziv za pomoc.
Hvala Zeljki na tome i na cinjenici sto me je podsjetila kako je veliki svaki dan u kojem se probudimo zdravi i sretni.
Neka Vas Bog cuva i blagoslovi.

----------


## †marival

najljepša priča ikad ispričana

----------


## dorena

dok sam citala oci su mi se punile suzama, i sva sam se najezila.... kolika mora biti hrabrost to proci i ostati normalan... 
hvala ti zeljka zato sto si podijelila to s nama, mislim da cemo ubuduce svi malo vise razmisljati o tome kada budemo culi za nesto slicno.
dominik je prekrasan mali borac, i daj mu jednu veeeeeeliku pusu!!!!

----------

draga željka!!
sad sam pročitala tvoju priču i ne mogu ni zamisliti kroz šta si sve prolazila (emocionalno) sa svojim malim velikim dominicom........
iako su suze klizile niz moje lice samo čitajući, znam da je tebi kao majci bilo 1000000000000 gore.....
zahvaljujem bogu što je sad sve u redu i tako će i ostati!!!!!!
veliki poljubac dominicu i Božji blagoslov cijeloj tvojoj obitelji!!

----------


## nuna

Citam i placem, a najvise od svega divim se vasoj upornosti , hrabrosti i vjeri.Zasluzili ste tu pobjedu!

----------


## klia

I meni je ovo najljepša priča ikada izašla na portalu ( neka se ne naljute drugi autori ), a najviše me zadivilo koliko ste imali povjerenja u Božji plan s vašom obitelji! Upravo vjera s kojom možeš brda pomicati!!! Otkako sam pročitala priču, danima razmišljam o njoj i mislim na vas.

----------


## mamma san

Prekrasna priča koja me je toliko dirnula da plačem ko' kišna godina! Veliki poljubac za preslatkog malog borca!

----------


## zrinka

divna prica
neka Vas Bog i dalje cuva!  :Smile:

----------


## lavica

Draga Željka,tvoja djeca su blagoslovljena s tobom majkom (smajlić sa srcem)....

Hvala što si tako podrobno ispričala svoju priču!

----------


## davorka

Prekrasna je priča, divim ti se kao mami i želim cijeloj vašoj obitelji samo sreću i zdravlje, posebno predivnom malom hrabrici Dominiku.

----------


## Marina

Procitala sam pricu, mada je znam od samog pocetka i moram reci da su mi suze bile u ocima i knedla u grlu.
Jos jednom kazem da je Zeljka najhrabrija mama koju znam. Takodjer se nadam da je njezina, odnosno Dominikova borba zavrsena!

----------


## taniaz

Ne znam, kako prokomentarisati sve ovo??? Strasno i divno. Toliko hrabrosti i upornosti, mislim da bi se mnogi vec na prvom pregledu i kod prve lose dijagnoze slomili.

Divim vam se!!!!!

----------


## Brankica

Pročitala i rasplakala se.

Kao što Zrinka napisa, neka vas Bog i dalje čuva!

----------


## mamma Juanita

Kažu da Bog pomaže hrabrima. Vi ste savršen primjer za to. Hvala što si podijelila priču s nama, vjerujem da iz takvih primjera svi mi crpimo snagu u kriznim trenucima. I neka vas nadalje kroz život prati blagoslov, osobito malog Dominika kojem je to najpotrebnije.

----------


## Nikina mama

Sada sam procitala tu pricu i jos uvijek placem, ali hvala Bogu pa je sunce malo dobro. Zanima me kako je danas, nadam se da je pravi razigrani djecak  :Heart:

----------


## ornela_m

link na pricu?

----------


## dijanam

http://www.roda.hr/tekstovi.php?Teks...t2ID=&Show=915

----------


## maria71

Ovo je meni osobno, najljepša priča ovdje....  :Heart:

----------


## buby

previše emocija za napisati

šaljem vam svoje   :Heart:  

hvala Bogu

divna si majka, snažna - blago tvojim anđelima što te imaju

hvala što si svoju priču podjelila sa nama

----------


## mž

Hvala Vam svima na komentarima vezanim uz Dominikovu priču,hvala na bezrezervnoj pomoći u najtežim trenucima,na riječima ohrabrenja i svakoj Vašoj molitvi za našeg Dominika.
Eto Dominik danas ima 4 godine i dva mjeseca,veseo je,živahan,vrlo bistar i zaista POSEBAN dječak u svakom smislu te riječi.Sve boli,suze i rane ostale su samo uspomena koju čuvamo negdje duboko u nama.Istina bolne uspomene bude se s vremena na vrijeme,no kad čovjek vidi sve njih oko sebe,žive,zdrave i sretne može jedino skrušeno Bogu zahvaliti,a uspomene uvijek ostaju i neka je tako,jer čovjek koji je upoznao vrijednost života zna cijeniti ono što znači ŽIVOT.
Pozdrav svima,beskrajno HVALA još jednom i nadam se da ću naći vremena javiti se pričom o Dominiku sada i njegovim slikama kao i slikama ostalih naših anđela,jer svaki od njih ima priču i svi su jednako vrijedni i voljeni.

----------

:Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## Candy

Ova priča me dirnula ravno u dušu, suze su mi potekle, ali u isti moment sam osjećala neku čudnu zahvalnost, Božje oko koje nas prati i dariva. Ne mogu izraziti svoje emocije riječima, ali zaista neka vas čuva Bog, i vi jedni druge.

----------

